# Walmart or Sams Club??



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

We were awarded a Sams Club out of state...we start Febuary time....I'm just looking to see if anyone currently here has done any? I know atleast one person on here contacted me a while back saying they did one in almost every state....could. use some pointers but if not will wait to hear more from the gc when it gets closer...

Thanks in advance......


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

New out of the ground? I done a handful.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

This is a remodel but we have bid some new ones...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Exterior repainted? Easy peasy. Hope you have good cash flow. Done a half dozen. Margins are tight. Just got to blow and go and not tag any cars.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Exterior repainted? Easy peasy. Hope you have good cash flow. Done a half dozen. Margins are tight. Just got to blow and go and not tag any cars.


Yes...were doing joint checks with sherwin which has really helped....infact my rep keeps asking "when can I set up your next job account" lol...actually commented on a face book post lol...


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

My biggest concern is how to blow down the deck efficiently and safely?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> My biggest concern is how to blow down the deck efficiently and safely?


cheap labor is expensive. It's a wash at least. Status quo on that is good from my seat.

Funny chit.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I smell an epic thread!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Bender said:


> I smell an epic thread!


Where's the Walmart? Or how far is it from the shop at least?
Backroumd. Story line. Sets the scene.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> Yes...were doing joint checks with sherwin which has really helped....infact my rep keeps asking "when can I set up your next job account" lol...actually commented on a face book post lol...


The material part isnt what im talking about. Carrying the labor burden is what im talking about.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> The material part isnt what im talking about. Carrying the labor burden is what im talking about.


I think I will be okay....


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Its the lodging and payroll that add up. You taking your own guys? How many? Is the building occupied? Super Wal-Mart or a small one? (Coolers dont move). Is the flooring getting revamped or are you covering? 

Just reread the OP. Your covering the coolers. And the chiller lines. Dont forget a few rolls of aluminum foil.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Its the lodging and payroll that add up. You taking your own guys? How many? Is the building occupied? Super Wal-Mart or a small one? (Coolers dont move). Is the flooring getting revamped or are you covering?
> 
> Just reread the OP. Your covering the coolers. And the chiller lines. Dont forget a few rolls of aluminum foil.


Were only blowing down the deck...no paint...and were planning a total of 4 guys...myself and 3 others

My big question is what all do we cover when we blowdown ? Seems odd to cover aisles with pallets...but then again it is food.. its a sams btw


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> I think I will be okay....


I do pay attention to the characters on here. And I can tell who knows what and IMHO Para knows more about this kinda job than all of the others on here, maybe combined. that's including me. I smear the paint on not the business end.

Point beimg. If there's a chance that you could get some free insight. Why not ask him to expound? 'I think I'll be all right!?
I'd pick the dude's brain and take whatever he got off of. Which just might be zero but you never know.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> Were only blowing down the deck...no paint...and were planning a total of 4 guys...myself and 3 others My big question is what all do we cover when we blowdown ? Seems odd to cover aisles with pallets...but then again it is food.. its a sams btw


what are u Usimg! Chicago lines and a air gun? How many bays a shift? Occupied and operating? Open 24 hours like round here? I'd assume the store is not gonna do anything for you. Turn key from their end. Palletts? Whaaa?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Oden said:


> what are u Usimg! Chicago lines and a air gun? How many bays a shift? Occupied and operating? Open 24 hours like round here? I'd assume the store is not gonna do anything for you. Turn key from their end. Palletts? Whaaa?


No idea on any of that.....


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> No idea on any of that.....


 
now there is a surprise:laughing:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> No idea on any of that.....


How do you not know?!? What exactly is your plan? What exactly are your guys gonna do? What did you bid for? 

I read your other comment on gcs not accepting too low a bid. That's false. There are plenty that could give a rats behind if you drown. But you sure as chit better get the job done.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> How do you not know?!? What exactly is your plan? What exactly are your guys gonna do? What did you bid for?
> 
> I read your other comment on gcs not accepting too low a bid. That's false. There are plenty that could give a rats behind if you drown. But you sure as chit better get the job done.


I dont do the bidding....and I don't have a plan...i just have list of things to do...its a sams and were blowing the deck down with no painting...I'd assume its third shift...I haven't spoken much with the gc much....all I'm really curious is how does the "blow down" portion work?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> I dont do the bidding....and I don't have a plan....its a sams and were blowing the deck down with no painting...I'd assume its third shift...I haven't spoken much with the gc much....all I'm really curious is how does the "blow down" portion work?


:001_huh:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> ....all I'm really curious is how does the "blow down" portion work?


Like this.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

a lot of bays in a supermwalmart, man. The regular Walmarts as a I recall weren't very big. They don't even make that model anymore around here.

whenever we repainted deck at night in a occupied store it was one bay a night. Turnkey. Had to be in the morning like you weren't even there except for the new ceilimg, I could do a bay with another good guy but that's breakin ur hump most of the time. I'd think blowing down would be pretty much the same routine Cept for ur blasting with air instead of paint.

To do it correct you'd have to contain the same as a repaint IMO. Blow,a,film of dust all over the entire store and the merchandise and I wouldn't even want to take that phone call. God that would be one ugly conversation to have.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Joint checks?
What are you using, SW 0voc air?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Oden said:


> a lot of bays in a supermwalmart, man. The regular Walmarts as a I recall weren't very big. They don't even make that model anymore around here.
> 
> whenever we repainted deck at night in a occupied store it was one bay a night. Turnkey. Had to be in the morning like you weren't even there except for the new ceilimg, I could do a bay with another good guy but that's breakin ur hump most of the time. I'd think blowing down would be pretty much the same routine Cept for ur blasting with air instead of paint.
> 
> To do it correct you'd have to contain the same as a repaint IMO. Blow,a,film of dust all over the entire store and the merchandise and I wouldn't even want to take that phone call. God that would be one ugly conversation to have.


Well....I'm not sure what the process is....to drop curtains and cover the floor and aisles....sounds extreme. ...but it is food..but I can't imagine much dust coming down ya know....


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Bender said:


> Joint checks?
> What are you using, SW 0voc air?


Meaning I don't pay for any paint they cover it....till I'm paid


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> Meaning I don't pay for any paint they cover it....till I'm paid


That is what us normal painters call charging your paint.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> That is what us normal painters call charging your paint.


Its a bit different. ...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Sounds like a lien to me.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Terms and legal infrastructure are different.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> Sounds like a lien to me.


Just means they front the paint till the gc cuts the check....then they cash my check because there name is also on the check then issue me my check....but there is no credit limit on the account....


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Another Richmond thread = same sh!t - different day.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

richmond threads are like crack and i need rehab:blink:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> richmond threads are like crack and i need rehab:blink:


I think we all do after reading them.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> Well....I'm not sure what the process is....to drop curtains and cover the floor and aisles....sounds extreme. ...but it is food..but I can't imagine much dust coming down ya know....


You gonna be wearing whites?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> Just means they front the paint till the gc cuts the check....then they cash my check because there name is also on the check then issue me my check....but there is no credit limit on the account....


 
that is a formula for pure success, they must have a lot of faith in you, they wouldn't do that with just anybody, way not to tie up any of your money, you got the makings of a big baller


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> Well....I'm not sure what the process is....to drop curtains and cover the floor and aisles....sounds extreme. ...but it is food..but I can't imagine much dust coming down ya know....


If there's not much dust up there then why in the Sam hell are you even going and doing anything?


(Richmond arrives on scene)
Richmond: " yep, no dust up there."
His lead: "what cha want us to do?"
Richmond: "pack up boys, Mr. Walton is mailing us a fat check in the morning. "


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

paradigmzz said:


> if there's not much dust up there then why in the sam hell are you even going and doing anything?
> 
> 
> (richmond arrives on scene)
> ...


lmao


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> If there's not much dust up there then why in the Sam hell are you even going and doing anything?
> 
> (Richmond arrives on scene)
> Richmond: " yep, no dust up there."
> ...


Im not sure I havent been there obviously...but if remodels go every 5 year's its hard for me to imsgine there is a real considerable smount of dust up there....it may hit the plastic but I doubt there will be enough to like sweep up...


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I hear the links of the chain rattling.:whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> Im not sure I havent been there obviously...but if remodels go every 5 year's its hard for me to imsgine there is a real considerable smount of dust up there....it may hit the plastic but I doubt there will be enough to like sweep up...


No no dust up there at all after 5 years, no need to protect the food dust only falls straight to the ground and doesn't float around in the air when disturbed
Yeah why bother even sweeping after..


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> No no dust up there at all after 5 years, no need to protect the food dust only falls straight to the ground and doesn't float around in the air when disturbed
> Yeah why bother even sweeping after..


I'm just trying to find out what's typical for a job of this nature? Keep in mind the racks go almost to the deck in some places...


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> I'm just trying to find out what's typical for a job of this nature? Keep in mind the racks go almost to the deck in some places...


 
let your guys figure out that stuff, you got bigger fish to fry


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> let your guys figure out that stuff, you got bigger fish to fry


Except for the fact I will be there with them.....


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Lately when I read _these_ threads, the theme music from the TV show 
"Hee Haw" keeps playing in my head. 
Don't know why.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> I dont do the bidding....and I don't have a plan...i just have list of things to do...its a sams and were blowing the deck down with no painting...I'd assume its third shift...I haven't spoken much with the gc much....all I'm really curious is how does the "blow down" portion work?


What do you mean by blowing down the deck? Sorry I don't know. I have helped paint 1 super,1 reg walmart inside and out. Is that dusting the ceiling?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> No no dust up there at all after 5 years, no need to protect the food dust only falls straight to the ground and doesn't float around in the air when disturbed
> Yeah why bother even sweeping after..


 
un freeking believable


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I think he was being sarcastic. Anyways from someone who's been up there, it is dusty as hell, and I'm talking chunks of dust 1 to 2 inches thick sitting on ledges, all ledges. Richmond painting cover gondolas (shelves) with plastic, be friendly/thankful with cleaning crew they wax the floors after you. 
You will be in there at graveyard shift. you cannot use drops, you cannot block off aisles from customers. You must facilitate shoppers, lift plastic for them, be very nice. And be nice to all walmart employees and people there, they go through a lot to deal with contractors. There's a lot more to know you better communicate and get trained on walmarts expectations, you don't just walk in not knowing. Like on lifts you have to be escorted inside and out by someone on foot while driving, customers are clueless to look out, and try just try to corral people outside with contruction coness or orange fences, they just squeeze right through..


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> Lately when I read _these_ threads, the theme music from the TV show
> "Hee Haw" keeps playing in my head.
> Don't know why.


All I hear is Benny Hill.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ridesarize said:


> What do you mean by blowing down the deck? Sorry I don't know. I have helped paint 1 super,1 reg walmart inside and out. Is that dusting the ceiling?


Yes you are right....


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I wonder why the hell you don't figure all this sh!t out* before* you submit a bid? FFS you never ever learn.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

^^^^^ and that about says it all.


----------

